# Hellebores



## Wendy (Apr 18, 2015)

The white one is Helleborus niger. I planted it last year and it seems to like the spot I chose. My other Helleborus was here when we moved in. It's a massive plant....about 4' across with numerous offshoots. This one is a bit late after our extreme cold winter and is just budding up now. I don't know which species it is....the flowers fill in a dusty lavender colour.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. They are the usually the first flowering perennial in my garden too.


----------



## John M (Apr 19, 2015)

'Didn't know they came in white. I like that one!


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2015)

Windy, tell me where to grow these. Do they need direct
sun? Any soil preferences? I'd love to have some of the
white ones.


----------



## Ray (Apr 20, 2015)

Angela, a few years back I was given a couple of small plants and just stuck them I the ground where they get late morning to early afternoon sun only. The "soil" is concrete clay with mulch over it. 

Despite the sub-zero winter, its booming away. 


Ray Barkalow (via Tapatalk)


----------



## Wendy (Apr 20, 2015)

Ray said:


> Angela, a few years back I was given a couple of small plants and just stuck them I the ground where they get late morning to early afternoon sun only. The "soil" is concrete clay with mulch over it.
> 
> Despite the sub-zero winter, its booming away.
> 
> ...



My conditions are similar to Ray's although mine get dappled sunlight all day. Our soil here is clay amended with lots of compost/mulch. They are nicknamed Christmas Rose as they can start blooming under the snow in winter. Last year my purple one was in full bloom long before the snow had melted.

John, our local plant nursery has several of the white ones. (Helleborus niger) I can pick one up for you if you like.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 20, 2015)

I second what Ray and Wendy said. They prefer dappled sunlight or full morning sun will work to. Mine are in pretty loamy soil (thanks New England!). I prefer the pure white ones....they really show themselves off in the Spring. The pink ones, at least for me don't stand out nearly as much. Wayside ($$$) offers a bunch of varieties as do other nurseries. Another bonus is these guys will seed themselves and you'll get seedlings around the base of the plant. Sometimes they don't make it through our winters but enough do that you can expand their presence a bit. You should try one, they are worth it and generally nothing bothers them.


----------



## abax (Apr 21, 2015)

Oh good, I have plenty of concrete clay available.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 21, 2015)

I just bought two new double flowered hybrids and am waiting for the weather to improve so I can plant them in the shade of our magnolia tree. I could really get addicted to Hellebores....such cool flowers!


----------



## Clark (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm amazed at how adaptable these plants are to a wide range of conditions. I grow them here in southern Japan (x hybridus) with impunity and summers are truly subtropical. I also like that the sepals remain on the flowers for weeks during seed set. Neat plants!


----------

